# Certified Permit Techs



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2020)

How many of your organizations require that the permit techs are ICC certified?


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2020)

I have one...Not required, but appreciated!


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 19, 2020)

We have one after I pushed for her to get it.  Not required though.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Required w/i one year, mine is.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 20, 2020)

Most, if not all of ours our.  But it makes absolutely no difference without a quality individual, capable of critical thinking and basic customer service skills.  If you have those types of people, learning the technical side as a certified permit tech will help.  Pretty sure it is required of them but those types of people will ask for that training, rather than it being required of them.  IMHO.  Sorry, sore spot with me!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sifu said:


> Most, if not all of ours our.  But it makes absolutely no difference without a quality individual, capable of critical thinking and basic customer service skills.  If you have those types of people, learning the technical side as a certified permit tech will help.  Pretty sure it is required of them but those types of people will ask for that training, rather than it being required of them.  IMHO.  Sorry, sore spot with me!



I agree 100% that it makes no difference if you don't have a quality person doing the job which should be part of the hiring process.  Setting goals and/or requirements for employees helps them to understand their job better and the amount of information you have to learn for the permit technician is extremely helpful in performing the job, albeit not a guarantee of success as you eluded to.


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 20, 2020)

I have to be certified as a CBO and my Local as an Inspector, we do the permit review


----------

